# Diagnosis for Pain Pump Removal at Patient's Request



## NESmith (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a patient who states she is not any better or worse with her pain pump. She states the pump bothers her and she no long wants it and wants to have it removed. What diagnosis would you use for the removal of the pain pump? Would it be her active diagnosis? Lumbar Postlaminectomy Syndrome

Thank You for your help.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have my ICD-9 book handy right now so I can't give you the exact code, but check the 996.XX series of codes and see if you can find one that works.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 24, 2013)

The Medtronics PDF suggests 

Attention to Device2 V53.09 Fitting and adjustment of devices related to nervous system

 2.  Code V53.09 is used as the principal diagnosis when patients are seen for routine device replacement and maintenance. A secondary diagnosis code is then used for the underlying condition. 

_______________________________________________________________
It also has the following under V53


INCLUDES        
   removal of device  

____________________________________________________________________

V53.09 would be when there is not a mechanical complication 996.2 or 996.75 documented pain from the device.


----------

